
Italy's largest press agency doesn't know what a millennial is - alanfranz
https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ansa.it%2Fsito%2Fnotizie%2Fsport%2Fcalcio%2F2019%2F03%2F22%2Fkanervacon-italia-va-bene-anche-un-pari_5e1721f2-639d-4fe8-a6f5-b71a570afc05.html
======
alanfranz
Snapshots, in case the page gets changed:
[https://imgur.com/a/AlHXB1i](https://imgur.com/a/AlHXB1i)

